# passatempos



## FloMar

Por favor, como dizer os seguintes passatempos em português? Screenwriting/playwriting, Djing, going running/ running, going walking/ walking, cycling/ going cycling, palying golf, travelling,


----------



## guihenning

Para o português do Brasil:
Screenwriting/playwriting > escrever; escrever roteiros
Djing > ser dj, fazer mixagens _(necessita de paráfrase)_
going running/ running > correr; corrida
going walking/ walking > caminhar; fazer caminhada; caminhada
cycling/ going cycling > andar de bicicleta; ciclismo
playing golf > jogar golfe
travelling > viajar

P. ex: "_os meus hobbies são escrever [roteiros, peças, romances], correr, caminhar, andar de bicicleta, jogar golfe, viajar e sou também DJ"_

A maioria pode ser expressa pelo infinitivo do verbo ou _fazer + substantivo_. O mais complicado da lista é "djing", que pode ser expresso de diversas formas a depender do falante.


----------



## patriota

Diga algo como "brincar de DJ" ou "dar uma de DJ", por favor. 

Dizer "sou DJ" só por mexer num programa de mixagem de vez em quando é como dizer que é médico só porque fez um curativo na perna.


----------



## Carfer

'_Roteiro_' diz-se  principalmente _'argumento_' ou '_guião_' em Portugal, uma vez que o significado dominante de _'roteiro_' é o de livro/guia com informações sobre estradas ou indicações turísticas. A profissão é '_argumentista'_ ou '_guionista_', mas a actividade não tem um nome específico, terá de dizer '_escrever argumentos/guiões_'.


----------



## FloMar

Could you help me to translate the following pastimes: dog walking and arts &crafts?


----------



## Carfer

'_Passear o cão'_ e '_artesanato/trabalhos manuais_'


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> going running/ running


Já adaptámos o anglicismo "Jogging" há muito. (Portugal)


----------



## Nonstar

patriota said:


> Diga algo como "brincar de DJ" ou "dar uma de DJ", por favor.
> 
> Dizer "sou DJ" só por mexer num programa de mixagem de vez em quando é como dizer que é médico só porque fez um curativo na perna.


Pura verdade!
O feminino de DJ é DJéia.


----------



## FloMar

Carfer said:


> '_Passear o cão'_ e '_artesanato/trabalhos manuais_'


So there's no noun clause or gerund for dog walking? E.g. If I wanted to say adoro leitura, trabalhos manuais e... dog walking, como seria?


----------



## Carfer

'Gosto muito de/ adoro/ passear o cão'.


----------



## machadinho

Brasil: gosto muito de levar o cão para passear.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Brasil: gosto muito de levar o cão para passear.


O que também se pode dizer em Portugal, claro.


----------



## englishmania

Hummmm, não me parece que seja comum dizer isso em Portugal, Carfer...._ "levar o cão para passear"_.  Soa-me à variante brasileira.

Por cá, _levar o cão a passear_, mas o mais comum é mesmo _passear o cão, levar o cão à rua._


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Hummmm, não me parece que seja comum dizer isso em Portugal, Carfer...._ "levar o cão para passear"_.  Soa-me à variante brasileira.
> 
> Por cá, _levar o cão a passear_, mas o mais comum é mesmo _passear o cão, levar o cão à rua._



Efectivamente, não reparei no '_para_', foquei-me apenas no '_levar_'.

P.S. Seja como for, e antes que alguém fique confundido e venha levantar a questão, em Portugal nós podemos dizer '_levar para_' ('_levo o texto para corrigir'_, por exemplo), mas não é comum, de facto, dizer _'levar o cão para passear'. _Em ambos os casos trata-se da finalidade para que se leva, porquê então a diferença? Se me perguntarem qual é a regra que impõe _'para_' nuns casos e '_a_' noutros, só posso responder que não sei. São usos. O que não faria, se fosse estudante de português como língua estrangeira, seria muito caso disso, uma vez que a compreensão não é em nada afectada. Já como '_marca-d'água_' para topar falsas bandeiras, bem... essas pequenas diferenças são realmente muito úteis e reveladoras.


----------



## FloMar

Bom dia. Quero verificar o uso destes passatempos com o verbo gostar:Eu gosto de corridas de automóveis, história, música, da música do rap/ do blues etc., de cozinha,  assuntos sociais/ debater assuntos sociais, corrida, ginástica, arranjo de flores/ arranjar flores (flower arranging) e frequentar amigos  etc. Como distinguir entre keep fit e gymnastics em inglês?


----------



## guihenning

Para _keep fit_ poderá dizer 'gosto de fazer exercício físico'. '_gymnastics_' será referida como 'ginástica olímpica' ou 'ginástica artística' o que por si só já as distinguirá da mera prática de exercícios físicos no uso brasileiro. Uso que, aliás, parece estar entrando em declínio. 'f_azer exercício, ir à academia, malhar, treinar'_, etc têm substituído o '_fazer ginástica_', tão mais comum outrora.

P.S. o verbo 'frequentar' costuma denotar a visita com frequência a um* lugar*: '_ele gosta de frequentar sempre os melhores restaurantes_', '_já frequentei demais a casa dele quando éramos mais próximos_'. Para o seu exemplo, parece-me que o mais comum será dizer: '_gosto de estar/sair com amigos_' e similares e poderá também dizer '_gosto de frequentar a casa dos meus amigos_', embora não seja lá a opção mais comum e de escolha pela maioria dos falantes, mas é perfeitamente correta.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Para _keep fit_ poderá dizer 'gosto de fazer exercício físico'. '_gymnastics_' será referida como 'ginástica olímpica' ou 'ginástica artística' (...). 'f_azer exercício, ir à academia, malhar, treinar'_, etc têm substituído o '_fazer ginástica_', tão mais comum outrora.


Em Portugal, além de '_gosto de fazer exercício físico_', também se pode dizer - e diz-se frequentemente - '_gosto de me manter em forma_'. '_Fazer ginástica_' ainda é bastante comum.
Só uma pequena nota. Nós dizemos, creio eu, '_gosto de (música) rap_', '_gosto de blues_'.
O resto é igual.


----------



## FloMar

É também possível utilizar as formas verbais (correr, debater assuntos atuais, ouvir rap etc.)? Que tal com a expressão corrida de automóveis?


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> É também possível utilizar as formas verbais (correr, debater assuntos atuais, ouvir rap etc.)? Que tal com a expressão corrida de automóveis?


Em Portugal, sim, sem problema, num caso e noutro.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal, além de '_gosto de fazer exercício físico_', também se pode dizer - e diz-se frequentemente - '_gosto de me manter em forma_'.


O mesmo no Brasil.


FloMar said:


> É também possível utilizar as formas verbais (correr, debater assuntos atuais, ouvir rap etc.)? Que tal com a expressão corrida de automóveis?


Sim, é.


----------



## FloMar

guihenning said:


> O mesmo no Brasil.
> 
> Sim, é.


Então seria *gosto de correr automóveis* ou *correr de automóveis*?


----------



## Guigo

Gosto de/aprecio/vejo/assisto/acompanho/pratico/curto:
_corrida de carros_ ou _corrida de autos_ ou, mais tecnicamente, _auto velocidade_.
(Brasil)


----------



## FloMar

A expressão *cantar rap* significa to rap?

E como dizer 'write posts on my blog'?


----------



## guihenning

FloMar said:


> A expressão *cantar rap* significa to rap?


Tendencialmente sim, mas também pode significar cantar as canções dum outro rappper.


FloMar said:


> E como dizer 'write posts on my blog'?


Acho que diria postar/escrever no meu blog(ue)


----------



## FloMar

guihenning said:


> Tendencialmente sim, mas também pode significar cantar as canções dum outro rappper.


Como você diria to rap então?


----------



## guihenning

Creio que só diria “cantar rap”. Poderia também utilizar “agora vou mandar um rap” se estivesse prestes a cantar uma canção, por exemplo.


----------

